# Gmail not accessible



## hittheswitch (Aug 10, 2005)

This is strange. Whenever i try to login to gmail by entering the address gmail.google.com , instead of opening gmail it shows me google search page with search topic as gmail.google.com.

The search displays only one result that too Welcome to Gmail.
When i click on this link i get the following error ---

Network Access Message: The page cannot be displayed 

Technical Information (for Support personnel) 
Error Code: 502 Proxy Error. The ISA Server denied the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL). (12202) 
IP Address: 192.168.9.34 
Date: 8/10/2005 9:12:12 PM 
Server: subserver.tekserver 
Source: proxy 

Any clue.
TIA
dirtydignity


----------



## saROMan (Aug 10, 2005)

well bro try www.gmail.com ..it works perfectly fine ..also the error is from Proxy..seems server is denying the Request ..try changing the Proxy.....


----------



## mariner (Aug 10, 2005)

gmail has been giving lotsa problems off late. i cant send any attachments thru it. well i no it does not allow any files with .exe extension and also zipeed or rar files too but offlate gmail just sucks !!!!!!!!


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes that is true there some bugs in the BETA version of the Gmail...better they rectify it....


----------



## chinmay (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I also faced a problem accessing my Gmail account a few days ago. I don't remember if the problem was similar. But it was solved by clearing my browser cache. Try clearing your cache and reply here


----------



## manavmohanty (Aug 10, 2005)

well gmail.gogle.com must open gmail.com but i think there is some other problem in your machine. i think you are using a machine on proxy. in that case please use a better proxy like winproxy, as it filters everything perfectly.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 10, 2005)

Try in Firefox or IE.Sometimes does not work in opera.


----------



## Deep (Aug 10, 2005)

as saROMan said, your proxy server is blocking that page so now the workaround would be try accessing 

*mail.google.com

and if that also doesnt work then try secured page i.e. with https

*mail.google.com

Sometimes firewalls and proxy server block only http pages and does not block https ones so you can give it a try and see..

Deep


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 10, 2005)

Ya,i also cannot send any attachments via Gmail. Always have to open yahoo for sending attachments.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 11, 2005)

@mariner: in GMail u cannot send .exe files in any way RAR ZIP ...u cannot fool google  .... use Yahoo to send .exe files or VB projects etc.  

they dont have a antivirus installed ...


----------



## manavmohanty (Aug 11, 2005)

yes gmail doesnot allow tosend exe filesas attachmenst. even if we zip it then also it will not send as attachments...


----------



## siriusb (Aug 11, 2005)

> gmail has been giving lotsa problems off late. i cant send any attachments thru it. well i no it does not allow any files with .exe extension and also zipeed or rar files too but offlate gmail just sucks !!!!!!!!



Huh? I've bin sending rar files for so long. If the recipient don't have rar, I just rename a zip file to mp3 and send it with a PS asking them to rename it to zip.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 11, 2005)

I second what siriusb said... even I have transferred rar attachments (mainly e-books) using my Gmail account.  And I also do the trick of exchanging the file extension to mp3 and asking the receiver to rename it later.  

It works fine, as far as I know.


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 11, 2005)

*Reply*

You all are right.Actually i'm trying to acces gmail from my college's computer.This thing happens only in three computers out of 30 present.

These three have ghost keylogger installed on them ( Actually i myself installed it, it makes it easier to get your girlfriends password ).
I'll try uninstalling the software and will post the result.What i believe is that it is not due to the software,the reason might be something else.

Lets see.

And regarding the attachment chaos... You all can send attachments using gmail. siriusb's methodis ok,it works really fine. You can simply rename the extension from .exe to .exe_renamed as gmail drive does.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Aug 11, 2005)

Gmail does not open in my university computers either...


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 12, 2005)

well gmail is giving lots of problem!!!!!!!!!!!1 but the best is that its gives pop access and 2 gb without any advertisements. and the soam control is great. only factor that ismissing is attachment of .exe files.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 12, 2005)

And that is with good reason too. It helps prevent computer illiterates from opening all the attachments that come via mail (remember, viruses still travel as exes). Since zipping too won't prevent them from opening the attachment as winxp and winzip are becoming popular, zip is also prevented. Only non-defaults like winrar/ace and the non-executable ones like mp3 are allowed.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 12, 2005)

KnightRider said:
			
		

> well gmail is giving lots of problem!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah I agree, gmail of late is giving a lot of problems. it keeps getting stuck in the loading... page. dunno what is causing the problem


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 13, 2005)

well my problem with gmail is that i can go to my inbox and  can see the subjects and sender's name but when i click on the sender's name or the subject to open that mail , it just dont get clicked . i mean nothing happens.all other links work except them.
i dont know what to do, can anytell me the solution?


----------



## srijan007 (Aug 13, 2005)

I had a similar prob with some other site.

In opera you might be typing the address in the search bar.Please check


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 14, 2005)

GMail is the revolution. And it can have probs for a simple reason they have still a beta tag.

 we cant do anything except wait n watech. but hope they ll rectiffy such newbie probs.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 14, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> yeah I agree, gmail of late is giving a lot of problems. it keeps getting stuck in the loading... page. dunno what is causing the problem



is there no way out of this ? clearing the cache does not help either.


----------

